# Brushless for brp.



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi. Winters here & its time to put the 80 mph rigger away & get the micros out again. 

Iv been running modified slot car motors in my one off brp. It has full bearings, custom wide rear wheels etc etc.. But keep burning them up.

Can anyone recommend a brushless motor & setup for my aluminum brp?

Thanks


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Before going brushless buy (or fabricate) a motor pod for 
Great Planes 370 motor for 7.2V. Bud sells a motor pod for 
the 370 sized motors. Check the www.brpracing.com website 
for details. 
The Graupner Speed 300 6V power delivery is too violent to drive smoothly and it upsets the chassis balance because of the power application going on and off throttle. 
The 370 motors don't have much in the way of brakes for the ESC to deal with either...
The motor is pretty cheap, the Speed 300 6V goes for around $15 or so and the GP 370 7.2V goes for about $8 or $9 plus shipping from Tower.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

My Mamba Comp X brushless BRP....mad fast!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those Mini T trucks were crasy fast!! But does it help for overall fast times NO ! Just lots of bigger wreaks. Steve's was pulling wheelies if he hit the throttle and that was at the end of the straight WOW !!!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i agree some of those motors can get way way to fast, like a guys mini t at our local hobbyshop there is an ashphalt track, and on that track this mini t can beat any gas sedan down the straight at less than half throttle, even if he gives the sedan a head start, and he only runs it on 2 lithum-ion cells


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes they are crazy fast, but they do have several setting you can use to "slow" the motor. I have mine on the "slowest" setting and it is still very fast....with a little work I am sure I can get it to zoooommm around the track!


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

I just finished up my hacker brp. Its has 4091 rpm per volt motor so its not even as fast as the slowest Mamba. But it still has plenty of great linear throttle control, where I need to dail the settings back alittle on both the ESC & radio so its controllable. Its very light weight with the apogee 830 lipo cells. Lots of room left inside the body for once. Makes 6 min heats no problem with no battery dump or noticable powerloss. Havent tested the wide wheels yet. Cant find pinions for the hacker though & drilling out parma pinions are a PITA. Is the mamba a 2.3mm shaft dia.?


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

another


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

one more from the front. This body has one big advantage..  It always comes out on top when theres fender rubbin.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

The Mamba has a 2mm shaft.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Hope this helps with the low speed Miniz track corner radius speed.
1" wide fronts on a narrow front end & new chassis stock wheel base.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool --


----------

